
Sharyl Attkisson releases video of apparent computer hack - trauco
http://www.politico.com/blogs/media/2014/10/sharyl-attkisson-releases-video-of-apparent-computer-197961.html
======
JCJoverTCP
No lag in working with the document, potentially signifying real close
proximity. If you want to buy the narrative, that is. Heck, I can RDP in to my
pc with another pc/laptop on a directly wired network, and still have splurges
of x,y mouse mapping madness, often requiring a do-over (even if its just a
few pixel-wide adjustments), none of that is apparent here, which suggests
shenanigans, or a patched, improved RDP. Release the source! ok, that was
kinda dumb.

